# Good fishing holes near carrollton?



## MisterBeavers

Hey guys,

Moved to Carrollton last year and I'm trying to find some new fishing holes! I tried over at the John Tanner park but the lakes looked shallow and didn't see a whole lot of fish. Anyone know any good places to check out?

Collin


----------



## Rangerboats

If you can find a friend that lives on Lake Buckhorn, GO...there is some huge fish in that lake!!


----------



## Tim L

Is the watershed lake in Carroll County open to fishing?


----------



## Quickset!

MisterBeavers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Moved to Carrollton last year and I'm trying to find some new fishing holes! I tried over at the John Tanner park but the lakes looked shallow and didn't see a whole lot of fish. Anyone know any good places to check out?
> 
> Collin



Run down to franklin and fish the River next month when the hybrids make their run up river from West Point Lake.


----------



## Fireman26

*Carrollton Fishing Holes*

Check out Lake Carroll, the Hooch at the HWY 16 bridge @plant Yates, the Hooch on the back side of plant Wansley in Heard County about 2 miles across the county line, the Hooch in Franklin at the ball fields, Lake Buckhorn, Tallapoosa and Little Tallapoosa Rivers and Dog River.  If you have any questions let me know, Ill help any way I can.  Welcome to Carrollton.  I live in Sandhill.


----------



## Dustin Pate

The next best place is gonna be Snake Creek Res. when they open it to fishing within the next month. It has all but been unfished since filling up 5 years or more ago (I think). They are building the ramp right now and getting all the kinks (and their have been plenty) worked out. They are gonna have boat and fishing permits available through the water authority.


----------



## tshort4113

I go to school at UWG. I have caught some decent fish out of Lake Carroll, but it gets a lot of pressure. I have seen some decent fish cruising in Tanner but they are very skiddish and  hard to catch.


----------



## Dupree

where is snake creek res. at?


----------



## meherg

if your looking for bass i know a couple lakes that charge 5 dollars a day loaded with bass and you can use jon boat


----------



## Dustin Pate

4x4tacomasd said:


> where is snake creek res. at?



Also known as lake Seaton. North of Whitesburg around the Banning area and it run back towards Cross Plains and Hulett. Very nice size lake. Look on Google earth.

Far as I know it is gonna be Carroll residents only but not 100%.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN

Also, I believe Snake Creek (Seaton) will be electric only.  No gas motors allowed on a boat.   Should be some good fishing though.


----------



## meherg

best lake in the county is SHARPS CREEK  our tax money built it and we cant even fish it


----------



## coreyj

*snake creek*

I heard the fishing was good. A friend of mine knows someone who lives on snake creek he took his son fishing and he caught a 9.5 lber. It not open to public yet though.


----------



## jthunt1

Dustin Pate said:


> The next best place is gonna be Snake Creek Res. when they open it to fishing within the next month. It has all but been unfished since filling up 5 years or more ago (I think). They are building the ramp right now and getting all the kinks (and their have been plenty) worked out. They are gonna have boat and fishing permits available through the water authority.



Snake Creek is right behind my house, and yes it has had the crap fished out of it since day one.


----------



## MisterBeavers

awesome, thanks guys! Looks like I got some new spots to try out. Snake creek sounds nice. Also, where is the ramp going to be located? Looks like the lake is easily accessible from my house, seeing as I live on cross plains hulett road! It's funny how google earth shows the lake but i can't seem to find it on google maps


----------



## JR'S GUIDE

JThunt is right it's been fished almost daily for the last few years. I did here that the permit will be $60 to $80 dollar range for your boat then so much for each person($25) No need to be in a rush the water temp is still cold and the bite was very slow this past weekend SO I was told.


----------



## LAKOTA

Yea, from what a I hear, there are no fish in "Snake creek/Lake Seaton" and most would like you to believe that.
  

You can bet your skinny hinny that I have $ in my billfold ready to spend the same day they allow permits to be sold. My Father is a Carroll county resident. He picked up our permit for Lake Carroll today.

-


----------



## shortround1

Rangerboats said:


> If you can find a friend that lives on Lake Buckhorn, GO...there is some huge fish in that lake!!


 you are right about buckhorn, i use to fish it regular. at night in the summer a topwater bait can draw some awsome strikes!


----------



## jcbama

Buckhorn Lake-  My family owns the land the runs up to the south end of the lake and the L. Tallapoosa runs through our land.  I've fished it since I was a little kid and there are some really nice size bass in the lake as well as plenty of catfish.


----------



## deepwoods113

meherg said:


> best lake in the county is SHARPS CREEK  our tax money built it and we cant even fish it



well you aren't missing much these days...the hydrilla has taken over completely.  I can't imagine what its gonna look like this summer.  Very tough to fish in the stuff.

I understand your frustration about not being able to fish it, but its already crowded with boats with just the residents from the two neighborhoods.  

And to the OP, 
If you have a boat, definitely hit West Point and maybe even Wedowee if you don't mind crossing the state line.  If not, any of the boat ramps along the Hooch from whitesburg to Franklin are good.  Lake Carroll can be good but does have a lot of pressure as already stated.  If you can find out what days the local golf courses are closed, they often have some pretty good fishing lakes.  Don't bother with Tanner.  I've never tried Southwire lake but it could be worth a shot.


----------



## pop pop jones

I've seen 4 largemouth over 8lbs come from Sharps Creek. I have pulled many many crappie in the 1.5-2 pound range. Last time I went grass was so heavy couldn't even feel the bites. I hope the people that hord our county watershead to themselfs keep up the good work and can't use it this summer. If I hear the county is going to help clean the grass, you can bet I squeel.


----------



## LAKOTA

deepwoods113 said:


> I've never tried Southwire lake but it could be worth a shot.


About 15 years ago I fished it several times with a friend that was employed there. There were plenty of bass - some good ones too. At that time only employees could launch a boat. From what I understand the lake is now off limits and has been for several years, even for employees.

I WISH I had a contact on Sharps creek. I have personally seen some very big Bass AND Crappie come from that lake. And I mean BIG CRAPPIE.


----------



## deepwoods113

pop pop jones said:


> I've seen 4 largemouth over 8lbs come from Sharps Creek. I have pulled many many crappie in the 1.5-2 pound range. Last time I went grass was so heavy couldn't even feel the bites. I hope the people that hord our county watershead to themselfs keep up the good work and can't use it this summer. If I hear the county is going to help clean the grass, you can bet I squeel.




It is a City of Carrollton reservoir.  And yes, they pay a large sum for each chemical treatment to suppress the grass and for the sterile grass carp.  Why so bitter?  There are plenty of houses for sale in the neighborhood.....


----------



## bigtall

Lake Seaton and Sharps Creek Reservoir are two different lakes. Seaton is off of Hwy 5 north of Whitesburg. Sharps Creek reservoir is off of 113 between I20 and Carrollton. Buckhorn is also up there, east of 113.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Anything in this area open for non county residents to fish, other than the river?


----------



## lunkerlander72

Please tell, no problem with pa lakes, love to catch & release, who would'nr mind paying a few buck for that. I do it in pike county @ a VERY private lake

thanks 
Steve


----------

